# AAM discussion on MagicMum



## frash (7 Mar 2008)

AAM is being discussed on MagicMum

Don't shoot the messenger


----------



## so-crates (7 Mar 2008)

that forum is available by login only.... so I guess the thing to say is

"Congratulations"


----------



## truthseeker (7 Mar 2008)

frash said:


> AAM is being discussed on MagicMum
> 
> Don't shoot the messenger


 
you need a username and password to login to that link - so cant see whats being said.


----------



## Ron Burgundy (8 Mar 2008)

jaybird said:


> Its mainly about the mods of AAM. *Basically its a kind of anti-fan club for Clubman*.



oh oh oh can i join !!!


----------



## fobs (10 Mar 2008)

Some of us stood up for him though


----------

